# Any bow hunters?



## 8thDayStranger

I'd a search but didn't really find what I was looking for. If this has been discussed I apologize. 

So this year I have decided to take up bow hunting. I have only been deer hunting a couple of times when I was a kid but I never had the patience for it then. I'm actually looking forward to it now. 

Here's my question. Any old pros got any good tips for a rookie? I've been shooting a lot with my bow and I've gotten pretty dang good with it. 

Also if y'all want to discuss triumphs and failures that would be awesome as well.


----------



## Reblazed

8thDayStranger said:


> Here's my question. Any old pros got any good tips for a rookie? I've been shooting a lot with my bow and I've gotten pretty dang good with it.


I never hunted with a bow but did shoot indoor competition with a fairly decent finish each time. I hadn't shot for several years until my grandsons sent me a sling bow they had set up for me (lower poundage ... strength is going south with age. lol) I recommend you try one cause it's a real kick. The grandsons LOVE big game hunting with them.

just something to think about.

.


----------



## Cotton

I usually shoot them from my porch (gun). They raid my turnip greens after the season begins. Hunters disrupt their normal feeding patterns and they get brave.

Sort of funny, last year on the first day of gun season I took a tire into town for a plug. I counted 11 doe’s on the side of the highway in ones or two’s. The woods were full of hunters, safest place was by the road. 

Prepping for the need of quite hunting I bought a Horton crossbow last year, a wicked little thing. Haven’t gotten a deer with it yet.

The best advice I could give anyone is know patterns of the deer around you. The same family of doe’s has lived here by the farm for generations. I watch them year round. I got one last March with my truck.  Her name was “Fuzzy”. I haven’t needed to actually “hunt” for venison in years.


----------



## camo2460

The above advise is good, but you should also study Deer behavior as well. If your hunting from a tree stand, wait for the Deer to look away, puts it's head down or the Deer's vision is obscured by a tree or bush. This is the time to draw your bow and wait for the shot. Also whether you us a tree stand or ground blind make sure you open up some shooting lanes in the brush, you wouldn't believe what a twig will do to an arrow


----------



## mosquitomountainman

8thDayStranger said:


> I'd a search but didn't really find what I was looking for. If this has been discussed I apologize.
> 
> So this year I have decided to take up bow hunting. I have only been deer hunting a couple of times when I was a kid but I never had the patience for it then. I'm actually looking forward to it now.
> 
> Here's my question. Any old pros got any good tips for a rookie? I've been shooting a lot with my bow and I've gotten pretty dang good with it.
> 
> Also if y'all want to discuss triumphs and failures that would be awesome as well.


The best advice is to hang in there! It's nothing like hunting with a gun or even crossbow.

The book, _Timeless Bowhunting_, by Roy S. Marlowe is the best book I've ever read when it comes to archery in all it's forms. The information in it will make you a much better bowhunter.

http://www.amazon.com/Timeless-Bowhunting-Science-Spirit-ebook/dp/B004L62GII/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382837583&sr=1-1&keywords=Timeless+bowhunting


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Had a friend kill one with a field tipped arrow. The field tip was an accident but he hit it in the heart and it died within 50 feet.

Don't take long shots if the deer knows you are there. I saw one deer shot at forty yards with a fast bow/arrow combo. The deer had completely twisted by the time the arrow got there. The angle when he shot should have put the arrow through from the left side rear part of the rib cage to exit on the right front side of the deer. The actual hit was from the right side at the back of the rib cage, angling through to exit on the left side. That deer had completely swapped directions in the time it took the arrow to arrive. I take no shots over 25 yards and then only if the deer is unaware of my presence.

The first deer I ever shot at was less than ten yards away. It was looking at me when I shot and the arrow hit it on the rear hoof (bounced off) because it was bounding away. It was a good shot, the deer just wasn't there when the arrow arrived.

Their reflexes are unbelievably fast.


----------



## Dakine

There are online 3d displays that show you how your kill shots can change and either open a really WIDE window for a kill shot or a really NARROW one! depending on your elevation and the angle of the animal.

I'd recommend (if you have expendable cash) the 3d deer targets and get used to shooting those, not bullseyes on paper targets. You have to be able to understand the point you really want to hit when it comes to archery.

All of that said, I've been bowhunting deer and pigs many times, I've never taken an animal, and I've never lost one either. I've let a couple go because I just didnt think I could take it and be humane about the kill and keep the animal.

It's absolutely 100% different then rifle hunting. There's a reason why they let archers go first before general rifle season, they need the help before the critters are spooked out of their minds! (if they are over the rut that is!)


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Great stuff guys! We actually have a free 3d range near us that I've been meaning to try out. May do that next week. I'm about to load up and hit the woods now. Maybe I'll get something.


----------



## BillM

*I Bow hunt*

Stranger, I am a Bow hunter and actually prefer it to gun hunting.

Find a good location where you have permission to hunt and put up a tree stand.

Clear your shooting lanes around the stand in the places you intend to shoot.

In KY, placing corn piles is legal and I recommend it if legal where you live.

Deer are supersensitive to odor and noise.

Being down wind and or high enough to keep your body odor from their nose is necessary .

To quote Elmer Fudd be berry quite once you enter your stand.

Take a bottle to piss in and do not do this anywhere you intend to hunt.

Cammo is important.

I have killed deer out to 47 yards but 25 yards is a good range.

If you make a good shot with a broadhead in the heart, he is still going to run 100 yards. Stay put and do not pursue him for a half hour.

If your shot was not lethal and he is not followed, he will face the way he came from and lay down. give him a 1/2 hour and he may not be able to get back up and you can finish him with another shot.

This is all about being stealthy and quiet.

The practice is very important. You do not want to make this kind of effort and then miss.

Good luck !


----------



## Tacitus

Cotton said:


> Prepping for the need of quite hunting I bought a Horton crossbow last year, a wicked little thing. Haven't gotten a deer with it yet.





mosquitomountainman said:


> The best advice is to hang in there! It's nothing like hunting with a gun or even crossbow.


Read an article months ago (don't recall the source) where bow hunters were deriding hunting with a crossbow because there was little sport in it. They said that using a crossbow was as easy as using a gun. I read that, and thought to myself, "Maybe I should get a crossbow."


----------



## Cotton

From childhood hunting has never been a "sport" in my family. It was for food, might as well call it harvesting, like harvesting apples. The family would take a day and harvest squirrel or fish. In a shtf situation I intend to harvest the same way.

My apologies to any sportsman out there.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Well I went out this morning. No luck though. I wasn't really expecting anything in the spot I was in but I just wanted to go lol. Hunting over bait is illegal here but you can hunt over a salt lick. I was over a lick on family land but when I scouted it yesterday I saw no tracks, scrapes, or anything. I figure it didn't hurt to try anyway. It was nice just sitting in the stand and listening to the woods. 

I was sitting for about an hour and I heard crashing in the brush behind me. I turned and saw tan moving through the brush so I knocked an arrow and waited to see what it was. I followed all the way down to the clearing where the salt block was. I was excited thinking I had one on my first hunt. It walked out of the cover and it was just a big dog lol. If of had my 22 I could have got my limit in squirrels in no time though. I guess it just takes experience. I actually have several folks willing to take me under their wing and teach me but they were all busy this weekend. Next week may be better.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Cotton said:


> Prepping for the need of quite hunting I bought a Horton crossbow last year, a wicked little thing.


My FIL has a nice crossbow. Can't hunt with them here unless your disabled though.


----------



## BillM

*Dog*



8thDayStranger said:


> Well I went out this morning. No luck though. I wasn't really expecting anything in the spot I was in but I just wanted to go lol. Hunting over bait is illegal here but you can hunt over a salt lick. I was over a lick on family land but when I scouted it yesterday I saw no tracks, scrapes, or anything. I figure it didn't hurt to try anyway. It was nice just sitting in the stand and listening to the woods.
> 
> I was sitting for about an hour and I heard crashing in the brush behind me. I turned and saw tan moving through the brush so I knocked an arrow and waited to see what it was. I followed all the way down to the clearing where the salt block was. I was excited thinking I had one on my first hunt. It walked out of the cover and it was just a big dog lol. If of had my 22 I could have got my limit in squirrels in no time though. I guess it just takes experience. I actually have several folks willing to take me under their wing and teach me but they were all busy this weekend. Next week may be better.


You need to keep the dog away if at all possible .

Deer will not come around where he has been.


----------



## brightstar

Agree with waiting to track him. After I shoot one, I listen for the direction it heads while climbing out of stand, putting gear up, etc. I'll head to spit I shot and start tracking. My husband will ever admit in public, but I'm a much better tracker than him . Stand up in tree stand around the time they'll start moving, less movements I have to make to shoot. I generally will draw back as soon as I see a deer enter my zones and keep up until I either let it fly or deer leaves. I prefer rifle, but far less hunters to compete with during bow season.


----------



## nathan

Scent control is important


----------



## TimB

If you are hunting from a tree stand I would recommend a pendulum sight (my favorite as I rarely hunted from the ground). If you prefer pins then a range finder is very helpful unless you are very good at estimating distance, either from a tree stand or on the ground.
Due to having shoulder replacement surgery in '12 I can no longer pull a bow.  So I will need a crossbow just so I can get into the woods earlier in the hunting season. 
If you do hunt from a tree stand (portable or fixed) PLEASE use a safety harness. Too many sad stories about falls from stands. 

Tim


----------



## lovetogrow

So much good insight here! I don't bow hunt...just target and not a whole lot of that, however my family bow hunt moose and always get their game. Deer are so much more challenging (rifle too). Keep on keeping on 8thday :2thumb:


----------



## hiwall

Everyone has given good advise. BillM's was excellent. Your first deer is often the hardest. Know your limitations. Just because you see a deer does not mean you should shoot at it. When you shoot the deer it may give no indication that you hit it. Plan on having to track your deer. After you shoot (and wait the half hour) look carefully for blood. Try to find your arrow (they usually go through) to see if it has blood on it. Good luck!


----------



## kyredneck

I've killed several deer over the years, from tree stands, mostly over corn piles, with compound bow set at 80#, using an overdraw w/appropriate arrows, one site pin, and mechanical broadheads. I was a meat hunter, did not go after 'horns', I wanted young tender 18 month old does still hangin' with their momma and lil' sister/brothers (a very common occurrence if you're where you can observe deer), but, to each his own.

All the above points 'evolved' from years of experience at bow hunting for whitetail deer. The bow hunter needs every advantage he can get, which ultimately results in a more humane end to the animal.

It helps. IMMENSELY, if you live near the area you're hunting and can leisurely become familiar with the terrain, trails, food sources, deer clans, bedding areas, etc.

IMO, the biggest bennie, and pleasure, of bow hunting is that the deer (and other wildlife as well) are still pretty much in their summer patterns early on in the season, 3rd week of Sept here in KY (or used to be, I don't deer hunt anymore). It makes for very pleasant hunting and memories.

----

Ah, duty calls, gotta cut this short, be glad to answer specific questions later though.


----------



## BillM

*Deer love peanut butter*

If it is legal to bait deer, this is a thing they love.

Buy several jars of cheap peanut butter.

Screw the jar lid to a tree and screw the jar on the lid.

Cut the bottom out of the jar with your pocket knife.

Deer will lick the peanut butter out of the jar.

Every time you come back bring a new jar of peanut butter to replace the last one.

You can just screw it on the old lid.


----------



## Magus

Cotton said:


> From childhood hunting has never been a "sport" in my family. It was for food, might as well call it harvesting, like harvesting apples. The family would take a day and harvest squirrel or fish. In a shtf situation I intend to harvest the same way.
> 
> My apologies to any sportsman out there.


Same here.I don't feel the need to freeze my @ss off in November when I can just go to the freezer and have a steak.I have been known to trade ammo for fresh kills though.Nothing made me madder than coming across a dead deer with no head and maybe the hams missing!Just as well, I'm too wrecked to hunt anyway.


----------



## kyredneck

I'm half lame from an incident in 2004, haven't been in a tree stand or deer hunting since. 

Venison is good meat but there are other meats that I prefer over it, such as beef and pork. 

If we were hard up and needed meat I would set snares on a few select bedding trails and drive the deer to them.


----------



## Magus

I'd bait and blast.I doubt being able to drag out a full sized deer these days however, likely I'd be the A-hole who left part of my kill behind.


----------



## HardCider

Hey all,
new to this forum but not to living an outdoor lifestyle(hunting,trapping,fishing and raising food). I work and play outdoors all year round. I have been an avid bowhunter for over 35 yrs. I would practice hunting everything with your bow. Once you get effective hunting grouse, rabbits, squirrels and other small game, deer, bear and turkey are not that hard. I don't worry as much about scent control as I do playing the wind. You will never become scent free and most of the products on the market only reduce your odor. Don't worry about thinking like a deer. Think like the predator you are. Learn to look for funnels, pinchpoints and inside edges. Hunt the areas between bedding areas and feeding areas. I prefer selfbows, recurves and longbows over compounds and crossbows. I think instinctive shooting is better suited to hunting with less to go wrong or break. Remember archery is an up close and personal method. The vast majority of deer I have killed have been within 15 yds. The longest shot I have taken was still only 30 yds and it piled up within 50 yds. Strive to master bowhunting and hunting with a firearm or muzzleloader just becomes easier.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## nathan

baiting is legal in Ohio but I prefer to not use baits. I was fortunate to get my deer within an easy drag to road.I also use hunting to catch up on my reading


----------



## breacher2111

Take the time and learn the animals anatomy. I have taken many whitetail with both gun and bow and I prefer bow season the best because it presents more of a challenge IMHO. I have a video on YouTube of last years kill if you are interested in seeing it. Don't spend a lot of money on camo, shop around and look at where you will be hunting and what patterns will work best for you. You can easily spend multiple hundreds of dollars on camo if you want to, I would rather put that money into better equipment


----------



## BillM

*Deer*



breacher2111 said:


> Take the time and learn the animals anatomy. I have taken many whitetail with both gun and bow and I prefer bow season the best because it presents more of a challenge IMHO. I have a video on YouTube of last years kill if you are interested in seeing it. Don't spend a lot of money on camo, shop around and look at where you will be hunting and what patterns will work best for you. You can easily spend multiple hundreds of dollars on camo if you want to, I would rather put that money into better equipment


I have killed deer with a gun and a bow but yesterday I killed a buck with a muzzle loader. This was a new thrill. 160 yard shot ! using a 50 cal. saboted bullet and 120 grains black powder.

New thrill !


----------



## breacher2111

Very nice! I also hunt with a muzzleloader but I have yet to harvest an animal with it. Here in Wisconsin you use your unused gun tags instead of buying a muzzleloader tag specifically. It is a completely different approach to what I have done with gun/bow but it is very exciting.


----------



## BillM

*Here in KY*



breacher2111 said:


> Very nice! I also hunt with a muzzleloader but I have yet to harvest an animal with it. Here in Wisconsin you use your unused gun tags instead of buying a muzzleloader tag specifically. It is a completely different approach to what I have done with gun/bow but it is very exciting.


If you are 65 or disabled, you get your license for $5.00 .

Covers everything


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly

Hello ladies and gentlemen I have some good news in Virginia where I live you can legally hunt on your own property without a license pretty cool huh.


----------

